# [Jelly Bean] CM10 - Links and guides how to install! 8/10



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

**WARNING: INCREDIBLY PRE-RELEASE SOFTWARE THAT MAY HAVE SERIOUS BUGS!!!**

Not my release so I'm not putting this in the dev sections. CM says he's using it as his daily driver but stressed heavily that this is incredibly pre-release software and WILL have bugs! You can find the original posts over at XDA. Comments sound like it's wise to make sure you have the latest version of CWM before flashing this (unknown about TWRP support).

ROM Downloads:
T-Mobile (8/10 build)
AT&T (8/10 build)
Sprint (8/10 build)
I9300 - Go see this thread for details (directions in my post should be fine but some details in features/bugs differ)
Verizon - Go see this thread for details (*do not* use the directions in my post)

GAPPS Download (7/26 build)
SU.ZIP Download <-- *No longer necessary* unless you're on builds from before 7/18

Steps:
1) Get CWM installed (you may have varied luck with TWRP)
2) Wipe data/cache and mount/format /system
3) Flash CM10
4) Flash gapps (if you want gapps)
5) Flash su.zip (if you are on a CM10 build before the 7/18 builds)
6) Profit and have fun with Google Now and other JB features (although you'll have to make due without Butter for now)!

NOTE: The above steps have been tested and appear to work well on the T-Mobile release. Please update us how this works for the other devices. And, most importantly, have fun!!

Not-quote-a-changelog (all changes since the initial release):


> * Fixed audio death after call
> * New features merged to CM
> * Superuser is back
> * Crazy OOM bug is fixed
> ...


CM's post (the T-Mobile version but I'm pulling links to avoid confusion):



> CyanogenMod 10 is a free, community built distribution of Android 4.1 (Jelly Bean) which greatly extends the capabilities of your phone.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## bhazard (Jun 14, 2011)

Lost root after I flashed it.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

bhazard said:


> Lost root after I flashed it.


Flash the SU.zip listed in the OP. This gets you root back but you must flash this AFTER flashing CM10.

*edited to include the correct answer*


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

bhazard said:


> Lost root after I flashed it.


Okay, I see what you mean. I'm there, now (d2tmo). Flashing su.zip installs fine but even it doesn't have root access. Digging deeper...

*edit* Okay, I think I have it figured out. The above su.zip doesn't work. Standby...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Updated instructions. Fixed:
1) Old gapps link was bad. Better now and points to the 7/14 version of JB gapps
2) Updated SU link. Flash this after rom/gapps if you want root.

Any other problems by anybody? I've only ran it with this fixed for ~1 minute so it's still not really tested.


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Fucking Verizon I hate you


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

So far, this works nicely for me! No crashes yet, have downloaded a number of apps from Play, played with Google Now for a few minutes, and got Google Voice setup and working on it. Wifi works, HSPA+ works, Chrome works, sound works. Hell, I've yet to really find anything that doesn't work. And it's not at all obvious that Butter is missing.


----------



## thekendog (Apr 10, 2012)

srs731 said:


> Fucking Verizon I hate you


I thought the same shit this morning when I saw this.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I thought the same shit this morning when I saw this.


Fortunately, CM is clearly working very hard on a VZW version, as evidenced by the kexec post. Unfortunately, they're not yet done with it.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

thekendog said:


> I thought the same shit this morning when I saw this.


 its being worked on

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I found my first bug. Apparently, Bluetooth is fairly broken.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Just found another bug, this one is probably a show-stopper for many people. I'm not sure what triggered it but my phone entered a state overnight where it simply wouldn't play any audio. It was fine when I went to bed but when I woke up, nada. So beware!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Updated with newer gapps and 7/18 links.

Cyanogen on the 7/18 update:


> Updates!
> * Fixed audio death after call
> * New features merged to CM
> * Superuser is back


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Updated with the 7/20 release (preview #4 for Int'l folk). The US release fixes the camera, adds more CM features, and some other fixes. For the int'l release, to check the official thread.

On a side note, would you folks like me to create this thread in the device-specific dev sections? I was holding off to let the CM folk do it but they've only done it for the International one so I'm not sure why they're holding off.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Okay what would need to be done to make this work on the US Cellular version? I flashed the Sprint rom on my phone and it boots and everything works fine, except the radio (keeps asking for a SIM Unlock PIN.) so is it gonna be simple build.prop and eri.xml stuff like with my old phone, or does more work need to be done? Can a developer help me out if I supply whatever files/info needed?


----------



## jhssal (Nov 19, 2011)

I hate Verizon... I'm stuck with stock rom....


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

jhssal said:


> I hate Verizon... I'm stuck with stock rom....


It could be worse. It could be Motoblur! ;-)


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Just as a heads-up to anybody new taking a peek at this - I'm still happily running this as my daily-driver. It seems that ~40% of CM features are in and functional and most major things seem to work pretty well. The largest problem I still have is with Bluetooth. But for phone calls, texts, pictures, surfing, and all that jazz - it's pretty damned solid. I don't get random reboots or anything that you would expect from software this pre-release.

So if you're afraid to try it, don't be too afraid.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

jhssal said:


> I hate Verizon... I'm stuck with stock rom....


Aren't there somewhat-functional CM9 ROMs available if you use kexec?


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

jhssal said:


> I hate Verizon... I'm stuck with stock rom....


dhacker has a fairly well running CM10 JB build available on droidhive.com for d2vzw


----------



## Flowah (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone know how to make the notification shade in CM10 transparent?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

jhssal said:


> dhacker has a fairly well running CM10 JB build available on droidhive.com for d2vzw


We now have a thread for this here in our own dev section!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Updated with the 7/25 and 7/26 releases.

Cyanogen:


> [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]New build is up. This one has a bunch of CM stuff that got merged to 10 and some updated hardware support from CAF.[/background]
> 
> We are still working on the video/audio issues but progress is being made.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Added the 7/27 build for d2tmo and d2att. d2spr is still on 7/26.

Cyanogen:


> Theme engine is in and other CM features.. Video rotation hang is fixed.


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> Okay what would need to be done to make this work on the US Cellular version? I flashed the Sprint rom on my phone and it boots and everything works fine, except the radio (keeps asking for a SIM Unlock PIN.) so is it gonna be simple build.prop and eri.xml stuff like with my old phone, or does more work need to be done? Can a developer help me out if I supply whatever files/info needed?


i am wondering the same thing, things are vague currently for me


----------



## trevorwest (Jul 22, 2012)

puk3n said:


> i am wondering the same thing, things are vague currently for me


Same here. Somebody on teamuscellular.com said he got it working, but that was over a week ago and he still has yet to share how he did it.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Updated with 7/29 builds.

Cyanogen:


> New build is up, weirdo haptics are fixed and so are a bunch of other bugs.
> 
> Near-term (next couple of days) TODO list:
> * Fix camera focusing
> ...


FYI, A2DP isn't yet working (they're working on rewriting some drivers) and the occasional outbound call bug (where you hear nothing until you toggle speakerphone) is still in there. The call bug may be fixed when A2DP is fixed since they're both audio-related. He also mentioned something about screen brightness being wonky because of a filter in CM9 to fix that hasn't yet been ported to CM10.


----------



## millamic (Oct 22, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> Okay what would need to be done to make this work on the US Cellular version? I flashed the Sprint rom on my phone and it boots and everything works fine, except the radio (keeps asking for a SIM Unlock PIN.) so is it gonna be simple build.prop and eri.xml stuff like with my old phone, or does more work need to be done? Can a developer help me out if I supply whatever files/info needed?


 This would be great! I'll test or help in any way I can..


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry I was late adding 8/10 builds. I've been packing lately - we move next weekend.


----------

